

How to see all HN articles I've read? - su4nyc

In a list, preferably with active links...
======
YoAdrian
[http://getpocket.com/](http://getpocket.com/)

~~~
mcintyre1994
To add to this, their extension has an option to save HN links from the
homepage if you spot an article to read later.

